# Any place online to see FPS comparisons with other machines similar to mine?



## Wolvyreen (Jun 15, 2020)

Sorry if this is a stupid question or has been answered but I could'nt really find anythig specific to my particular question.

So, as the title states, I just want to know if there are any online sources where I can submit my PC specs and then my FPS score or whatever score and compare it to machines that are identical or almost identical to mine to see if the performance I am getting is what should be.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 15, 2020)

Very difficult to find that straight 1:1 comparison over an entire rig.

I think for CPU and graphics performance your best bet is 3DMark because you can compare to similar systems, and there are LOTS of results to go on. Big numbers make for bigger reliability.

For storage its probably best to isolate the storage with CrystalDiskMark.

Anything else?


----------



## Wolvyreen (Jun 15, 2020)

Thanks for the tip about 3DMark.

This would be an awesome online resource if it existed where people could upload all their specs and then their benchmarks and allow people to filter through it to compare.

Sad there is nothing specifcally like this.


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 15, 2020)

Wolvyreen said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question or has been answered but I could'nt really find anythig specific to my particular question.
> 
> So, as the title states, I just want to know if there are any online sources where I can submit my PC specs and then my FPS score or whatever score and compare it to machines that are identical or almost identical to mine to see if the performance I am getting is what should be.



3DMark








						3DMark.com search
					

3DMark.com search




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 15, 2020)

Wolvyreen said:


> Thanks for the tip about 3DMark.
> 
> This would be an awesome online resource if it existed where people could upload all their specs and then their benchmarks and allow people to filter through it to compare.
> 
> Sad there is nothing specifcally like this.



There is but those are the exact websites you should stay FAR away from. Its not simple, so don't simplify it 

Sites to stay away from:



			Home - UserBenchmark
		









						Whats The Best CPU & GPU to run 2022 PC Game Requirements
					

Whats the best processor & graphics card for todays 2022 PC game system requirements




					game-debate.com
				



etc


----------



## Calmmo (Jun 15, 2020)

Heh, actually one of the first things I did when i built my system was to try and get the highest score on 3dmark with my exact same cpu/gpu config


----------



## Wolvyreen (Jun 15, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> 3DMark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this   It is very close to what Im looking for.  Now to go and buy 3D Mark so I can compare. 



Vayra86 said:


> There is but those are the exact websites you should stay FAR away from. Its not simple, so don't simplify it
> 
> Sites to stay away from:
> 
> ...


I hear you but it would be ncie to know that on my rig, Im supposed to get XX FPS and I am only getting YY FPS. So it is a good indicator if something is wrong.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 15, 2020)

Wolvyreen said:


> Thanks for this   It is very close to what Im looking for.  Now to go and buy 3D Mark so I can compare.
> 
> 
> I hear you but it would be ncie to know that on my rig, Im supposed to get XX FPS and I am only getting YY FPS. So it is a good indicator if something is wrong.



Theoretically, yes. But then practice: finding the culprit.

You work on practice much better by isolating parts from the beginning. Its a simple process of elimination, which is the most effective way to solve computer problems, or complex problems. So if you bench the indivdual parts not only is comparing easier, you also have an idea of how to fix.

For ballpark comparison, sure, run your rig through a Userbenchmark. But don't troubleshoot with it


----------



## Wolvyreen (Jun 15, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Theoretically, yes. But then practice: finding the culprit.
> 
> You work on practice much better by isolating parts from the beginning. Its a simple process of elimination, which is the most effective way to solve computer problems, or complex problems. So if you bench the indivdual parts not only is comparing easier, you also have an idea of how to fix.
> 
> For ballpark comparison, sure, run your rig through a Userbenchmark. But don't troubleshoot with it


I think we are speaking past each other.  I agree with you but there is no way for me to know to troubleshoot anything if I don't have something to compare it to to tell me something is wrong.
So I need that initial comparison to prompt me to go and practice the troubleshooting process.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 15, 2020)

Wolvyreen said:


> I think we are speaking past each other.  I agree with you but there is no way for me to know to troubleshoot anything if I don't have something to compare it to to tell me something is wrong.
> So I need that initial comparison to prompt me to go and practice the troubleshooting process.



Ok, then indeed we are  You get your initial comparison from comparing the individual parts. Not all of them at once. So use 3DMark for the GPU and CPU. Use something else for storage. And if there are other metrics you need, there is probably something else for it too.

You can use the same tools reviewers use, as well. Compare to their bench. Always deduct a few points for your own probably sub optimal setup (cooling wise etc.), and for sanity 

Another source of bench results is this very forum, in topics on specific benchmarks.

You can also post your results in here and we can try to make sense of them for you.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 15, 2020)

Wolvyreen said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question or has been answered but I could'nt really find anythig specific to my particular question.
> 
> So, as the title states, I just want to know if there are any online sources where I can submit my PC specs and then my FPS score or whatever score and compare it to machines that are identical or almost identical to mine to see if the performance I am getting is what should be.


I think bang4thebuckgamer channel has something very,very similar
a 3900x with 2080Ti on 3400x1440

update:





						YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com
				




a lot 3440x1440 2080Ti content,but with an 8700k at ridiculous overclocks.
I guess he moved to 4K when he got a 3900x.you'll be rarely cpu limited at 3440x1440 even with a 2080Ti really.
it's a very good channel


----------



## John Naylor (Jun 15, 2020)

For CPUs, RoG Real Bench has proven to be the most useful tool I have used in almost 30 years of building PCs.   Get far lower temps than synthetics and since its a multitasking performance benchmark, it detects instabilities synthetics will miss.   Of course, nothing tops looking just at performance in the applications you use.  Of what value is "brain neuron simulation" performance if you don't do that ?

I don't use any synthetics.  The 3D Marks, the Unigine tools, no consistency in performance when trying to use for overclocking ... one works best faster cores, one works better with faster memory.  Ya wind up putting the dots on a graph and picking a spot in the middle.


----------



## basco (Jun 16, 2020)

you could try hwbot.org
https://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/ryzen_9_3900x/

and ya can differentiate for air+water ++++

dont look at the first results normally with ln2 very hard to reach-they may have double the score but its not useful for a daily oc


----------

